# Black Screen of Doom



## Kkrandyll (Aug 6, 2021)

I have a 2012 LT RS, with the Nav infotainment system. 
The infotainment screen has been intermittently going black and no sound from signals, etc. Now the screen is completely blacked out, and wont come back on. The negative cable has been replaced already. 

Is it a dead head unit? It has power going to all the connectors at the radio, screen, and controls. 

Can anyone shed some light on this problem? I've checked the fuses, and like I said 12v going to all the connectors.

I'm stumped....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

10 years is impressive for an infotainment screen. It probably went bad.


----------



## Kkrandyll (Aug 6, 2021)

JLL,

That was my thought too, even with only 52k on the car 😭


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Kkrandyll said:


> JLL,
> 
> That was my thought too, even with only 52k on the car 😭


Mileage unfortunately means nothing to electronics.


----------



## Kkrandyll (Aug 6, 2021)

JLL said:


> Mileage unfortunately means nothing to electronics.


I know, it's just unfortunate...


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

maybe you'd be able to find a working one cheaply priced at a u-pull?


----------



## Kkrandyll (Aug 6, 2021)

landrystephane92 said:


> maybe you'd be able to find a working one cheaply priced at a u-pull?


I am certainly going to try. Hopefully it will be plug-and-play 🤞


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kkrandyll said:


> I am certainly going to try. Hopefully it will be plug-and-play 🤞


worst case it might need a reprogramming.


----------



## Holysimolean (Dec 22, 2021)

Kkrandyll said:


> I have a 2012 LT RS, with the Nav infotainment system.
> The infotainment screen has been intermittently going black and no sound from signals, etc. Now the screen is completely blacked out, and wont come back on. The negative cable has been replaced already.
> 
> Is it a dead head unit? It has power going to all the connectors at the radio, screen, and controls.
> ...


Hi, sorry you are having this problem with your vehicle. I have owned a 2012 Cruze LTZ with the premium radio, etc. since March 2012. Almost 10 years, now. 127, 995 miles as of today (03 FEB 2022). My radio and display started "acting up" about 3 years ago with the display becoming intermittent, audio quality began to degrade, etc. This change lasted about 5-6 weeks, then one day there was a "pop" sound and it all went dead. I have checked all fuses, internal and engine compartment. I never had the battery cable changed for the recall as I moved and never received the notification. But I tried to clean the cable connection but there was no change. I tried looking under the dash to find some power connections, but my flexibility these days is limited and I was unsuccessful. Bottom line: you have a lot in common with many unhappy Cruze owners who share your misery and bewilderment. Maybe in the spring I'll try looking under the dash again. Until then, I hum and whistle. Good luck! CAS III - Massachusetts


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a 2017 LT and have had the intermittent black screen since I bought it with 1100 miles on it. It is totally random. 100% happens upon startup, both remotely and with me in the car. I can drive the car, but nothing in the center stack (related to the screen) works. I am an avid user of AA, and the USB is not charging the phone either. It might last for 2 minutes, or 13. All of the sudden my phone lights up, the temp and time appear on the screen, then it boots up. Shutting the car down, opening the door, restarting does not change anything. I always assumed it was possibly a software update process that was locking it up. I work in the automotive industry as a supplier, and software does some weird things from time to time. I've given up, but instances have slightly increased. I now have 69K miles and it is my daily driver for work.


----------

